# Design By Humans polybag



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

I've thought about having a polybag that contains my logo which would be transparent. This would reveal the color of the tissue paper the shirt is wrapped in when the customer receives the shirt. I couldn't find any examples and came across Design By Humans polybag which has a similar design.

Does anyone have any resources that manufacture theses polybags similar to DBH?


----------



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

Wanted to bump this thread for anyone with ideas?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is the manufacturer of Design By Humans' bags. Retail Bags - SorbentSystems.com


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

think food

we use to get ours (for dried herbs) at a place like uline in canada,
but there are others around (look-up gusseted or stand-up pouches or even coffee pouches)


----------



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

into the T said:


> think food
> 
> we use to get ours (for dried herbs) at a place like uline in canada,
> but there are others around (look-up gusseted or stand-up pouches or even coffee pouches)


Thanks for the info!


----------



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

splathead said:


> Here is the manufacturer of Design By Humans' bags. Retail Bags - SorbentSystems.com


I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## djmmet (Jan 10, 2017)

I used to get my polybags printed, but it just seemed too expensive to continue doing - I suppose it depends on quantity. I just picked a nice colour polybag to suit my brand and my labels can be printed with my logo - it's not the same as the printed polybag which was impressive but t means I can keep the price down for the customers.


----------

